# Hilfe beim Einstieg in EMF



## Nud3l (29. Jun 2009)

Hallo 

Ich entwickel gerade ein Eclipse Plugin. Mit diesem plugin müchte ich verschiedene Daten verwalten. Ich habe jetzt schon editoren Views usweiter erstellt nund möchte ich mein Model in einer XML Datei speichern.. 

Nur wie ich das am besten mache habe ich keine Ahnung von....

Was ich so gelesen habe werden immer  JAXB und EMF empfohlen. 
Ich habe mal EMF bei mir hinzugefügt und ein bisschen in den Beispielen rein geschaut. 

Aber damit konnte ich irgendwie nicht viel anfangen hat einer Seiten oder kleiner beispiele für EMF wie man da am besten vorgeht..


----------



## Nud3l (29. Jun 2009)

Ich habe es jetzt etwas mit JAXB rum gebastelt und nach 5-6 versuchen lief es schon :toll: 

Das es da so einfach ist hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht vielleicht liegt das auch einen meiner relativ klare Struktur meines Models. naja egal es klappt


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2009)

Nimm lieber EMF, das ist wesentlich besser und leistungsfähiger als JaxB.
Die Hilfe ist sehr ausführlich und wenn du erklärst mit was konkret du Probleme hast, kann ich dir sicherlich helfen.


----------



## Noctarius (30. Jun 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich ein gutes Maven Plugin für EMF? Du schwärmst da ja immer so von


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2009)

Gibt ein Maven Plugin um Code zu generieren, aber mit EMF bietet sich dank JMerge implementierung an die Klassen statisch zu generieren und auch einzuchecken und manuell zu erweitern.
Denn der wichtigste Unterschied zu JaxB (bezogen auf den XML Databinding Teil von EMF): ein Modell besteht aus mehr als blöden gettern und settern, ein gutes Modell enthält das Domainknowledge.


----------



## Noctarius (1. Jul 2009)

Hm das würde irgendwie den gesammten Ablauf des Building ändern. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen. Du meinst also lieber nicht als Maven Plugin jedesmal neu laufen lassen vor dem Compile?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2009)

Nein, ich meine den Code generieren und einchecken und wie alle anderen Java Klassen behandeln (es sei denn du hast sehr sehr einfache Modelle, dann hilft dir sicherlich das Maven PlugIn).


----------

